# Amiibers App made to help find amiibos



## Cress (Feb 4, 2015)

*Works only in the US for Android phones.
Link to download.
This app was made to help find ANY and ALL amiibos available now and where to find them. The app checks from store websites directly, so if the store's website has a stock error, then the app will too, so make sure to call before going it.
The stores it can check are Toys R Us, Walmart, Best Buy, Gamestop, and Target.
If you don't have an Android phone or just don't want to download the app, you can post what amiibos you want as well as your ZIP code and I'll check for you.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 4, 2015)

Why couldn't they make the app for iphone ;-;


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Why couldn't they make the app for iphone ;-;



It's planned to be on iPhone and a website, but idk when that will come out.


----------



## n64king (Feb 4, 2015)

Make an app so they can sell out faster than 0 seconds!!


----------



## Yatogami (Feb 4, 2015)

Um, could you look for Rosalina & Luma and Shulk for me?
21502 is my current zip code.


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2015)

Yatogami said:


> Um, could you look for Rosalina & Luma and Shulk for me?
> 21502 is my current zip code.



No Shulk, but there's 35 ROSALINAS! WAT.
17213 Cole Rd Hagerstown MD
Phone # is 301-582-9118. Call so you don't waste your time going in there.


----------



## f11 (Feb 4, 2015)

can you check marth and ike, my zip is 95037


----------



## Murray (Feb 4, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Why couldn't they make the app for iphone ;-;



Because programming for android is far easier* and more versatile


----------



## Yatogami (Feb 4, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No Shulk, but there's 35 ROSALINAS! WAT.
> 17213 Cole Rd Hagerstown MD
> Phone # is 301-582-9118. Call so you don't waste your time going in there.



Oh my gosh, thank you!


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2015)

Crys said:


> can you check marth and ike, my zip is 95037



Both are sold out near you.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2015)

35 Rosalinas daaaaaaamn cash out fam


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 4, 2015)

I have an iphone. 
Could you check for basically any wave three for me? Except bowser. 
My zip is 50501.


----------



## Holla (Feb 4, 2015)

Man it'd be nice if it had Canadian support too, oh well.


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> I have an iphone.
> Could you check for basically any wave three for me? Except bowser.
> My zip is 50501.



Target at 2910 First Ave S Fort Dodge IA has Toon Link, Sheik, and Rosalina. Another Target at 320 S Duff Ave Ames IA also has Rosalina, but only her. All other Wave 3's are sold out-Bowser.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2015)

Friendly reminder to call ahead, the app does give false positives. Used it yesterday (and tools available to me at work) to track down some Rosalinas, they were sold out and I searched high and low in the stores I visited.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 4, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Target at 2910 First Ave S Fort Dodge IA has Toon Link, Sheik, and Rosalina. Another Target at 320 S Duff Ave Ames IA also has Rosalina, but only her. All other Wave 3's are sold out-Bowser.



Ah. Sadly the list must take a while to update?
I just went to Target two days ago and they were all gone. 
From my understanding only one shipment came in for wave three in any stores.


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Ah. Sadly the list must take a while to update?
> I just went to Target two days ago and they were all gone.
> From my understanding only one shipment came in for wave three in any stores.



It's all taken from the websites, so blame Target.com.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And always call in like Tom said.


----------



## wiggles4 (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you please check 92648 for me? I need basically anything rare except Rosalina.


----------



## Cress (Feb 5, 2015)

wiggles4 said:


> Can you please check 92648 for me? I need basically anything rare except Rosalina.



Out of all of the ones that are somewhat rare, there's Sheiks, Foxes, and Samuses near you. Target at 3750 Barranca Pkwy Irvine CA has Sheik and Fox. Samus is at every Gamestop and Walmart near you. 0 results for every other rare like Villager, Marth, and Pit.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 5, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's all taken from the websites, so blame Target.com.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And always call in like Tom said.



Targets website doesn't even have Rosalina listed at all, so.


----------



## Cress (Feb 5, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Targets website doesn't even have Rosalina listed at all, so.



I know, so I have no idea how it gets the info, I just say what it tells me.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 5, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I know, so I have no idea how it gets the info, I just say what it tells me.



Hm. Odd. 
I suppose I'll call my target when they open tomorrow just to double check.


----------



## n64king (Feb 5, 2015)

The day I got my Rosalina was literally the day they took her off the website. When I looked it said "In Stock - Not Available for store pick up" so you HAD to go in to the store and ask for it. They also had a handful of them, they were in the game cage, so they had to unlock it for me to get it, so if you just walk in your store the situation may be the same and you might assume "she's not on the standee, so she must be sold out" but she might not be lol. No idea why that's the only amiibo they pulled from their website but a handful of stores near me still had her. Just fyi from my experience with Target.

Lol also the only guy who knew she was hidden was the electronics manager cause he put them there. Oops, was that him trying to conserve the supply? Idk. But it was the only Amiibo being hidden from view. 

Also just double FYI, *Shulk* isn't released yet for the most part, if at all. I ordered him and it still says Feb 21 ~_~


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Targets website doesn't even have Rosalina listed at all, so.



It was taken down sometime in the early hours the day after it sold out, I was up when it happened. And yeah, feel free to check Electronics high and low for it, that's what I did at that store to make sure it wasn't hidden by some sneaky guest/team member. 

Also:

2/6
Bowser [Walmart]
Sheik [Walmart]
Toon Link [Walmart]

2/13
Ike [GameStop, Toys 'R' Us]
King Dedede [GameStop, Toys 'R' Us]
Mega Man [Toys 'R' Us]
Sheik [GameStop]
Shulk [GameStop]
Sonic [BestBuy, Toys 'R' Us, Walmart]
Toon Link [GameStop]

2/20
Ike [BestBuy, Walmart]
King Dedede [BestBuy, Walmart]
Mega Man [BestBuy, GameStop, Walmart]
Sonic [GameStop]

TBA
Meta Knight [BestBuy]

Stole this from /r/Amiibo for reference. All US based.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

This is awesome. I want a Rosalina Ambiio so bad. :3


----------



## Cress (Feb 6, 2015)

Update came out for tracking at Toys R Us. I would've preferred Best Buy, but I might want to get Lucario, so I guess it's good either way.


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 10, 2015)

I had such great luck with this app! 
There were only 4 more Rosalina and Luma Amiibos left in my area and I was able to get one! 
Thank you so much! c:


----------



## kassie (Feb 10, 2015)

Can someone check for Rosalina, zip code is 95319 (anywhere near) 

Trying to find her for a friend.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 10, 2015)

Villager or Marth near 94558/94559?


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 10, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Can someone check for Rosalina, zip code is 95319 (anywhere near)
> 
> Trying to find her for a friend.



Ah. It says that there are none in your area. Maybe try calling your local Target though? The app can be slow with updates.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Villager or Marth near 94558/94559?



It says that there are two villagers at a Target in Vallejo. c:

There are no Marths though.


----------



## n64king (Feb 10, 2015)

Shulk may be arriving at GameStop tomorrow. Got a notice today saying my preorder is in tomorrow. But it may just be for preorder people... may be worth checking out somehow though.


----------



## Cress (Feb 10, 2015)

n64king said:


> Shulk may be arriving at GameStop tomorrow. Got a notice today saying my preorder is in tomorrow. But it may just be for preorder people... may be worth checking out somehow though.



Some people on Reddit were saying it was only preorders, normal stock would come in later.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2015)

Can you look for villagers and rosalinas near 60563?


----------



## Cress (Feb 10, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Can you look for villagers and rosalinas near 60563?



None found.


----------



## n64king (Feb 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Some people on Reddit were saying it was only preorders, normal stock would come in later.



Ah, well they'd know somehow haha They always do.


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

long shot, but any pit near 56425?


----------



## Cress (Feb 10, 2015)

Jou said:


> long shot, but any pit near 56425?



Nope.


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nope.



dang it all. lol
thank you!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> None found.



Dang, ah well. Thanks anyway!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 10, 2015)

would you be able to check for Rosalina, Villager (probably none), Fox, and Pit in my area? Zip is 32707 also my bf's is 34453 so can you check that one too? o: tysm!!


----------



## Cress (Feb 10, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> would you be able to check for Rosalina, Villager (probably none), Fox, and Pit in my area? Zip is 32707 also my bf's is 34453 so can you check that one too? o: tysm!!



For the first ZIP code, there's Fox at every Toy's R Us near it. Same for the second one too. 0 found for the rest.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 11, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> For the first ZIP code, there's Fox at every Toy's R Us near it. Same for the second one too. 0 found for the rest.



wow whut i've searched everywhere for fox ;w; i'll have to tell my bf to check the ones near him though. he's the one who wants fox so badly cx i just want rosalina... cries :ccc someone buy me one and i'll send you the money for it oktyty


----------



## Cress (Mar 19, 2015)

An update came out today that added the MP10 amiibos as well as tracking for Best Buy.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Can you check 91501 for Mega Man, Sonic and Ike? If not it's okay cause it's a few of them lol. People say they've restocked a couple times and the tags are in certain stores but I've never seen one yet and they don't even seem to be restocking the normal ones at the Best Buy here anymore, but meanwhile it's all WE HAVE SONIC THOUGH! No you don't lol.


----------



## Cress (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> Can you check 91501 for Mega Man, Sonic and Ike? If not it's okay cause it's a few of them lol. People say they've restocked a couple times and the tags are in certain stores but I've never seen one yet and they don't even seem to be restocking the normal ones at the Best Buy here anymore, but meanwhile it's all WE HAVE SONIC THOUGH! No you don't lol.



Most Walmarts and Best Buys near you have Mega Man and Sonic. Nothing for Ike. Again, taken from their websites, so if the website says they have sonic, then they might not.


----------



## Jake.. (Mar 19, 2015)

Link don't work


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Link doesnt work


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Most Walmarts and Best Buys near you have Mega Man and Sonic. Nothing for Ike. Again, taken from their websites, so if the website says they have sonic, then they might not.



Thanks! Ugh maybe I'll take a look. I have to go out anyway. It feels so hard to pinpoint them in my area haha too many people.


----------



## Cress (Mar 19, 2015)

Jake.. said:


> Link don't work





oranges_ate_you said:


> Link doesnt work



Then just go on Amazon and look it up. I'll fix it when I can.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

I cant find it fix the link.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh nevermind. The zipcode was wrong on their website.


----------



## Cress (Mar 19, 2015)

New link here.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

It doesnt work new link please


----------



## Cress (Mar 19, 2015)

Now ur just trolling. Or your computer is broken. One of the 2. Maybe both.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

I cant find any amiibo there are 0 within 100 kilometers of me


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes i want to buy little mac for brother for his birthday present but is there any possible that it will come available... i need it really because it is nowhere is it possibility?

Sorry for my english i am 11 years and i am dutch


----------



## Cress (Mar 21, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> Yes i want to buy little mac for brother for his birthday present but is there any possible that it will come available... i need it really because it is nowhere is it possibility?
> 
> Sorry for my english i am 11 years and i am dutch



I remember hearing that Europe (not sure if just certain places or all of Europe) would be getting restocks of him later.


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 21, 2015)

Does this work in any country? Or only 'murica?


----------



## Cress (Mar 21, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> *Works only in the US for Android phones.





BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Does this work in any country? Or only 'murica?



First sentence of first post.


----------



## Cress (Apr 9, 2015)

Just going to bump this.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 9, 2015)

Have they made the app for iPhones yet? I'm desperate....


----------



## Cress (Apr 9, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Have they made the app for iPhones yet? I'm desperate....



Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Everyonesfavoritememe (Apr 11, 2015)

Could you check villager, rosalina, and king dedede
zip is 57106


----------



## Cress (Apr 12, 2015)

Everyonesfavoritememe said:


> Could you check villager, rosalina, and king dedede
> zip is 57106



0 found.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 12, 2015)

Amiibers sounds like a really great app and all, but I didn't need Amiibers to find my amiibo.


----------

